
A Tweet Led to a Shortage at Popeyes - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/29/business/popeyes-chicken-sandwich-shortage.html
======
milesdunn
I was really caught off guard when Popeyes had a line like chick-filet/in-n-
out disrupting the entire business plaza in the spring valley area of Las
Vegas.

